# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  while loop توی این کد چطور کا میکنه؟

## vahid1993

سلام 
من ندونستم دقیقا این سوالمو کجا بپرسم ولی مشکلم در مورد روش کار کردن این حلقه توی php  هستش ...
میخاستم بدونم اینجا حلقه از کجا میفهمه که بره سطر بعدیو توی دیتابیس برامون بیاره ..یکم گیج شدم بخاطر اینکه توی حالت عادی ما میومدیم داخل براکت ها بعد از echo یه مقداریو افزایش میدادیم که بره بعدی ...منظورم اینه که چطور این حلقه میچرخه ؟مثلا مینوشتیم n++ ولی موندم اینجا چطور میفهمه که بره سطر بعدیو بیاره ؟

while($row =mysqli_fetch_assoc($result)){
    echo $row['name'].'<br>';
}

----------


## massoudir

از مقدار که بهش دادی دیگه

----------


## niman2d

> سلام 
> من ندونستم دقیقا این سوالمو کجا بپرسم ولی مشکلم در مورد روش کار کردن این حلقه توی php  هستش ...
> میخاستم بدونم اینجا حلقه از کجا میفهمه که بره سطر بعدیو توی دیتابیس برامون بیاره ..یکم گیج شدم بخاطر اینکه توی حالت عادی ما میومدیم داخل براکت ها بعد از echo یه مقداریو افزایش میدادیم که بره بعدی ...منظورم اینه که چطور این حلقه میچرخه ؟مثلا مینوشتیم n++ ولی موندم اینجا چطور میفهمه که بره سطر بعدیو بیاره ؟
> 
> while($row =mysqli_fetch_assoc($result)){
>     echo $row['name'].'<br>';
> }


 سلام،وقتبخیر،
خیلی وقت هست این سوال پرسیده شده ولی در راستای اینکه اگر کسی سرچ کرد و به این صفحه رسید پاسخش رو دریافت کنه مختصر توضیح میدم ، 
در خط اول این کد اگر دقت کنید یک شرط در پرانتز و جلوی while قرار گرفته ،
این بدین معناست : تا زمانی که مقداری از دیتابیس برگشت داده بشه خروجی چاپ میشه و بعد از اینکه آخرین مقدار چاپ بشه ، یکبار دیگه حلقه اجرا میشه و چون مقداری دریافت نمی کنه ، از حلقه خارج شده و به ادامه کد میره . 

با احترام،
موفق باشید .

----------

